
Sharing bikes in Shanghai - angusgr
https://projectgus.com/2017/04/sharing-bikes-in-shanghai/
======
notauser
I used a Mobike when visiting Guangzhou last year.

It is amazing how fast they've overtaken the city. They seemed to be
everywhere and ridden by huge numbers of people.

I'm a pretty frequent Boris Bike user in London (500 miles a year on the
rental bikes) and thought the dockless GPS system was a great improvement on
London's docking stations.

We cycled to a brewery and left the bikes outside the front door which was
much more convenient than having to look for a cycle hire rack. There's
absolutely no need to plan your route around fixed infrastructure which is
very liberating.

------
nullnilvoid
Ofo has claimed that it is the biggest transportation platform in the world,
with more than 20 million rides in one day (yes more than Uber, and even
Didi).

------
Cerium
Wonderful run down on the bike sharing situation in China. In regards to the
notion that 1 RMB per half hour is cheap, I would say it is fair. One RMB has
buying power equal to about one USD in most situations.

~~~
imcotton
> One RMB has buying power equal to about one USD in most situations.

I strongly disagree, with one RMB in China you can only get a lighter (cheap
one) in 7-11, I can't really think of anything else for that price.

~~~
darklajid
For those of us that never held a USD in their hands: What would you be able
to buy with a single Dollar?

~~~
dublinben
Almost anything you can imagine.[0][1]

[1] [https://www.dollartree.com/](https://www.dollartree.com/) [1]
[https://www.gobankingrates.com/personal-finance/best-
dollar-...](https://www.gobankingrates.com/personal-finance/best-dollar-menus-
america/)

------
ithinkinstereo
Having bikes chained everywhere is a common sight in China and other
developing countries -- even in developed countries where biking is a popular
mode of transportation like the Netherlands.

This is less common in the US. I wonder if Americans will tolerate having
bikes everywhere, like the Chinese or the Dutch do.

~~~
Thlom
You tolerate cars everywhere, so why not?

~~~
ithinkinstereo
Apples to oranges.

~~~
Cerium
Its a fair comparison. Where I live many roads have parallel parking
available, were people leave their cars in public. Since a single car spot can
house maybe 10 bikes, a 10% impact on available car parking could allow all
drivers the option to bike.

------
contingencies
There are a few I had never heard of here. My recent experience is mostly in
Kunming and Shenzhen, but also Beijing. IMHO all three places have Mobike and
Ofo dominating the options, with Ofo winning and Bluegogo as an honorable
mention.

